# where to buy jets individually



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys where can i buy dynojets individually and the needles? thanks in advance


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

you can get kehin jets individually on ebay so i imagine you can for DJ but i havent found a place yet that sells just the needles


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Actually the factory needles work much better, the taper is different. You can get jets, needles, and kits here. They also sell Dynojet.
rocky mountain atv has them. 

EDIT; Non sponsor links are not allowed


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

JetsRus has them


----------



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

If u have a cycle gear local they usually have some..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I replied to you PM. What Brute650i said.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

byrd said:


> hey guys where can i buy dynojets individually and the needles? thanks in advance


 I have some jets and the whole jet kit springs,needles and jets let me know if you want pm me if so and its a dynojet kit for a 650i but should be the same.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

the 650i kit has different size jets.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys but boot and I came to a conclusion of what I need so I'm getting the partial kit from 1bigforman. Oh and thanks for looking out for me brutemike. Wish I could use ur kit but u should put that thing up for grabs on here cuz I'm sure someone could use it

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

what size are you looking for byrd , i must have overlooked your post, i have several partial jet kits for the brute an other stuff. let me know if i can help you out


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks max but I'm going from custom drilled jets so I'm not sure what o actually have so me and boot talked about 140 and 144 as a start so I'm Jus gona get that kit from 1bigforman cuz its only missing the 148 and 150. Plus I remember last time I cleaned my car I remember having grooves on my needles so I already have the dunk needles. Oh yeah I txtd u not to long ago but I might have wrote ur number down wrong

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------

